# Water



## Jackson (May 23, 2005)

Do you give your mantids water in a container? Or just mist them? Or both?


----------



## Oneida (May 23, 2005)

I mist but mainly because i have 3 inchs of dirt with several planets planeted in the mantis enclosure


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2005)

I use moist sphagnum moss and mist once a day.


----------



## allenator (Jun 2, 2005)

Leaving a bowl of water in the cage with any insect is just asking for trouble IMO.Misting is the best way they can drink from what collects or by cleaning themselves.


----------



## Peekaboo (Jun 2, 2005)

I use a combination of misting daily and a moist piece of sea sponge on a dish. I live in a really dry area, so I don't take any chances with humidity. The sponge needs to be rinsed clean every day, but I do suggest putting a fresh one in and letting the old one dry out every so often.


----------



## dino (Jun 23, 2005)

> Leaving a bowl of water in the cage with any insect is just asking for trouble IMO.Misting is the best way they can drink from what collects or by cleaning themselves.


I agree.


----------

